# Guns On Board



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I just read Grouper 22s post of piracy on an oil rig in the Gulf. We spend quite a few nights 100 or so miles out every year and I'm thinking about upgrading what I carry. Just wondering what, if any weapons most folks take offshore.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

G23c


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Ruger Mini 14


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Sig P320


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

HiPoint


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Flare gun

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive lost all my firearms taking them off shore with me so now all I take is my trusty sling shot!!!! Don't a a pew pew anymore!!!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Several marine grade shotguns available. I’ve been thinking about picking one of those up. Certainly can mortally injure 5 with 5 shots of buckshot. After that you have to reload or change weapons.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I dont go offshore but if I did, 20 ga. and my trusty 1911.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

we used to carry a Ruger Mini 14. Declared in the Bahamas several times. Also carried a SS Para Ordinance Tac Four on many a trip..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Typically if we carry guns onboard, they're suppressed full autos... 






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

I must be be different if there are 4 of us on board there are at least 2 Glocks, 1 shotgun and 1 rifle ( 30-06 ) . Yes we are going fishing and do not want any trouble when we are 100 miles offshore. We just want to fish......


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a $99 12 gauge with extended tube. Also keep 12 ga flares zip-tied to the stock. So it's a flare gun. Maybe a Rick Flair Gun. Wooooooo!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Typically if we carry guns onboard, they're suppressed full autos...
> 
> https://youtu.be/jM-8WFv_3UQ
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


alright, you win this evening. good shit.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

yes....


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Every time we go !!! 

Scott


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

No one takes Romanian or Polish AKM's, with no less than 4 mags (120 rounds)… Glocks, handguns... lol You can bet the bad guys are gonna have high compacity semi auto...… 


But I don't have any guns, sold them at a yard sale a while back.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> I have a $99 12 gauge with extended tube. Also keep 12 ga flares zip-tied to the stock. So it's a flare gun. Maybe a Rick Flair Gun. Wooooooo!


If you haven't wiped it down in a while, it's a DUSTYFLAIR gun.


----------

